# Lake Conroe AirBnB



## afishinman (Aug 31, 2016)

In case anyone ever wants to spend a few days on the lake… we rent our house out. It’s on the east side in Willis, just south of 1097. 

Waterfront 
Boat dock/slips
4 bed / 2 bath 
Newly remodeled 
Pool table 




https://abnb.me/lRcgMlXfBtb




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

